# Авиация > До 1945 >  Лётчики-Герои Сталинградской битвы...

## Архангельск

*Абдиров Нуркен. Сержант. В Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности пилота 808-го штурмового авиационного полка (267-я штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 1-й смешанный авиационный корпус, 17-я воздушная армия, Юго-Западный фронт).
Родился в 1919 году в ауле №5 (Каркаралинский район Карагандинской обл. Республика Казахстан). Казах. Образованиенеполное среднее. Работал в колхозе. В Вооруженных Силах с 1940 года. Окончил Оренбургское военное авиационное училище. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с 28 октября 1942 года. 19 декабря 1942 года пилот сержант Абдиров, ведомый в составе 4 самолетов Ил-2, выполнял приказ по бомбардировочно-штурмовому налету. В результате своих неоднократных атак на сильно укрепленный рубеж противника и большое скопление танков в районе Боковская-Пономаревкапоказал высокое мастерство и исключительную храбрость.Сильным заградительным зенитным огнем противник пытался помешать нашим летчикам прицельные удары по уничтожению укреплений, техники и живой силы. Одна за другой выводились из строя вражеские зенитные батареи. Но один из снарядов попал в самолет сержанта Абдирова. Самолет загорелся. Поняв, что горящую машину до аэродрома не дотянуть, отважный сын казахского народа, cледуя примерукапитана Н.Ф. Гастелло, направил свой самолет в гущу вражеских танков и погиб со своим экипажем смертью героя. За 16 боевых вылетов сержант Абдиров уничтожил :12 танков, 28 автомашин с живой силой и техникой, 18 повозок с боеприпасами, 1 цистерну с горючим, подавил огонь 3 орудий зенитной артиллерии. В последнем боевом вылете уничтожил до 6 танков, 2 точки ЗА, до 20 солдат и офицеров противника. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 31 марта 1943 года сержанту Нуркену Абдирову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза (посмертно). Награжден орденом Ленина. Похоронен в с. Коньков (Боковский район Ростовской области). В г. Караганда Георю установлен памятник. В годы войны на средства трудящихся Караганды был построен и участвовал в боях самолет "Нуркен Абдиров".*

Нуркен Абдирович Абдиров - лётчик 808-го штурмового авиационного полка 
Памятник Нуркену Абдирову
Никто не забыт. Ничто не забыто.

----------


## Архангельск

*Алексеев Борис Павлович. 
Младший лейтенант. В Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности заместителя командира авиационной эскадрильи 808-го штурмового авиационного полка (267-я штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 1-й смешанный авиационный корпус, 17-я воздушная армия, Юго-Западный фронт).
Родился 6 июня 1913 года в г. Пермь. Русский. Окончил неполную среднюю школу и 1 курс строительного техникума, работал шофером в Ульяновске. В Вооруженных Силах с 1938 года. Окончил Ульяновскую школу ОСОАВИАХИМ. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с октября 1942 года. Алексеев ведущим 4 самолетов Ил-2 в районе Боковская-Пономаревка совершил смелый налет на сильно укрепленный рубеж противника и большое скопление его танков. Несмотря на сплошной заградительный зенитный огонь противника и сложные метеоусловия, группа успешно наносила удары по вражеским частям, мешающим продвижению наших войск. В результате этих атак было уничтожено: 12 танков, 17 автомашин с грузом и живой силой, до 10 повозок с боеприпасами, 2 цистерны с горючим, до 2 взводов пехоты, подавлен огонь 2 зенитных батарей. Вражеский снаряд перебил рули управления в самолете Алексеева, вследствие чего управлять машиной стало практически невозможно. Неимоверными усилиями Алексеев не только продолжил полет, но на протяжении всего полета управлял ведомыми по радио. Стремление довести свой и подчиненные ему самолеты до советской территории занимало все его мысли. И когда Алексеев сделал это, рули окончательно отказали и он погиб. За свои 20 боевых вылетов на штурмовку врагав качестве ведущего всегда личным примером и храбростью увлекал своих подчиненных. Лично им было уничтожено: 16 танков, 32 автомашины, 23 повозки с грузом, 7 дзотов, до 15 всадников, 4 склада с боеприпасами и до роты пехоты противника. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 31 марта 1943 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство, Борису Павловичу Алексееву было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза (посмертно). Награжден орденом Ленина.*

Алексеев Борис Павлович

----------


## cumulus

При все моем глубоком почтении к погибшим пилотам относительно описания их подвигов у меня возникает много вопросов. Вот например...Абдиров направил самолет в скопление... и т.д. и погиб со всем экипажем...
Ил-2 в то время был одоместным. Повоевать пришлось около 20 дней. Сколько же вылетов он совершил? Ведомым... 
Зная уровень подготовки наших пилотов той поры, что то не верится в заявленные списки уничтоженной техники. 
Весь текст отдает "совковой пропагандой"...
Прошу понять меня правильно - я полностью отдаю дань уважения и благодарности этим людям. Но от того, что им припишут несуществующие подвиги они еще большими героями не станут !

----------


## Mig

> При все моем глубоком почтении к погибшим пилотам относительно описания их подвигов у меня возникает много вопросов. Вот например...Абдиров направил самолет в скопление... и т.д. и погиб со всем экипажем...
> Ил-2 в то время был одоместным. Повоевать пришлось около 20 дней. Сколько же вылетов он совершил? Ведомым... 
> Зная уровень подготовки наших пилотов той поры, что то не верится в заявленные списки уничтоженной техники.


Похоже, что уважаемый Архангельск чисто механически скопировал тексты из двухтомника ГСС, в котором использованы документы 1943 года, забыв, что такие тексты, *если особо не оговорено, что это цитата документа*, в 2010 году воспринимаются совсем по-другому, чем в 1943-м. Что и привело резонным вопросам со стороны уважаемого Cumulus-а.

Данный случай лишний раз подтвержают старую как мир истину, что *вырванные из контекста* цитаты могут искажать восприятие самого цитируемого документа.

На сайте Василия Харина ИМХО более корректные тексты (*с указанием источников!!!*) об упомянутых летчиках:

Нуркен Абдирович Абдиров - http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000005339

Борис Павлович Алексеев - http://www.allaces.ru/p/people.php?id=00000007215

----------


## Архангельск

> ... чисто механически


Уважаемый Mig, Средствами автоматизации для копирования текстов из книги не располагаю. Поэтому, не судите строго. Текст набирал вручную. 



> скопировал тексты из двухтомника ГСС,


 Уважаемый Mig, ошибаетесь. Копировал из двухтомника Сталинградская битва. Изданного к 60-летию битвы группой офицеров Генерального штаба ВС РФ. Под общей редакцией генерал-лейтенанта Жилина В.А. Двухтомник готовился на основании архивных материалов (ЦАМО). Поэтому вариант копирования в книгу из истчника в интернете исключен.  



> цитаты 
> могут искажать восприятие самого цитируемого документа.


Могут и искажать. В моих сообщениях в теме, цитирование текста о героях приведено полностью, и соответствует тексту из двухтомника Сталинградская битва. 



> На сайте Василия Харина ИМХО более корректные тексты (*с указанием источников!!!*) об упомянутых летчиках:


Возможно, что  более корректные. При издании двухтомника Сталинградская битва, авторы преднамеренно не редактировали документы ЦАМО. Оставляя все как есть. Включая грамматические и стилистические ошибки документов. Поэтому вопрос о корректности источников и текстов спорен. Во всяком случае биографии Героев-лётчиков из интернета не копировались.   Возможно, что частично сохранена стилистика наградных документов в биографиях летчиков.
 И ещё. В двухтомнике Сталинградская битва есть ежедневные извлечения из оперативных сводок Генерального штаба Красной Армии  о действиях авиации ряда Фронтов в Сталинградской битве. Будьте любезны, укажите ссылку на копии этих документов. Чтобы мне вручную не набирать бесценную информацию из двухтомника объёмом около 1500 страниц...

----------


## Архангельск

*Алкидов Владимир Яковлевич.
Лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 434-го истребительного авиационного полка (8-я воздушная армия, Сталинградский фронт).
Родился 12 августа 1920 года в с. Алкужи (Моршанский район Тамбовской области). Русский. Окончил неполную среднюю школу, работал слесарем. В Вооруженных сСилах с 1939 года. Окончил Качинскую военную авиационную школу в 1940 году. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с начала боевых действий. В битве за Сталинград лейтенант Алкидов проявил чудеса мужества и храбрости. Своими умелыми действиями он неоднократно вызывал восхищение у командования и подчиненных. Он множество раз участвовал в проведении воздушных разведок, штурмовке войск и аэродромов противника. Неоднократно, несмотря на серьезные повреждения самолета, возвращался на свой аэродром. Владимир Яковлевич в этих боях совершил 300 боевых вылетов и при это сбил 10 самолетов противника. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 12 августа 1942 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Владимиру Яковлевичу Алкидову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. В 1946 году капитан Алкидов уволен в запас. Жил в г. Славянск-на Кубани. Награжден 2 орденами Ленина, орденом Красной звезды, медалями. Умер 27 ноября 1982 года.*

Алкидов Владимир Яковлевич

----------


## Архангельск

*Андреев Иван Федорович.
Капитан, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 2-го гвардейского авиационного полка (3-я авиационная дивизия , авиация дальнего действия).
Родился 11 сентября 1910 года в с. Александровка(Сеченовский район Нижегородской области). Русский. Окончил неполную среднюю школу. Учился в Московской школе летчиков ОСОАВИАХИМ, затем в Тамбовской объединенной школе пилотов. С 1932 года летчик Московского управления Гражданской авиации. В Вооруженных силах с 1939 года. Участник советско-финляндской войны 1939-1940 гг. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с начала боевых действий. К октябрю 1942 года совершил 135 боевых вылетов, из них 116 ночью и 19 днем. Подверг бомбардировке скопления железнодорожных эшелонов с боеприпасами и мотомехчастями на станциях Брянск, Витебск, Смоленск, Минск, Гомель, Орел, Вильно, Курск, Двинск,  Псков, Невель, Дно, Сычевка, Щигры, Вязьма, Барановичи и др. Подверг бомбардировке скопления войск и живой силы противника в районах Ржев, Гжатск, Сычевка, Витебск, Сталинград и др. 20 августа и 13 сентября 1942 г. Соответственнобомбардиров  ал военно-промышленные объекты в Варшаве и Бухаресте. Невзирая на сильный огонь зенитной артиллерии в обоих вылетах с поставленной задачей справился успешно. С 117 по 27 сентября 1942 года экипаж Андреева принимал активное участие по разгрому группировок противника в районе Сталинграда, делая по 2 боевых вылета в ночь, что составило 16 вылетов. 20 сентября бомбардировал скопление войск противника в районе Сталинграда, в результате бомбометания возник сильный взрыв-прямое попадание в склад с боеприпасами. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 31 декабря 1942 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Ивану Федоровичу Андрееву было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. Награжден орденом Ленина, 2 ордденами Красного Знамени, 3 орденами Отечественной войны 1-й степени, орденом Красной звезды, медалями. Умер 2 марта 1992 года. Похоронен в Москве.*

Андреев Иван Федорович

----------


## Mig

> Копировал из двухтомника Сталинградская битва. Изданного к 60-летию битвы группой офицеров Генерального штаба ВС РФ. Под общей редакцией генерал-лейтенанта Жилина В.А. Двухтомник готовился на основании архивных материалов (ЦАМО). Поэтому вариант копирования в книгу из истчника в интернете исключен.  
> 
> При издании двухтомника Сталинградская битва, авторы преднамеренно не редактировали документы ЦАМО. ....  И ещё. В двухтомнике Сталинградская битва есть ежедневные извлечения из оперативных сводок Генерального штаба...


Гм-гм...
Во-первых, есть такая прога "Finereader" (кстати сказать, отечественная), которая позволяет распознавать тексты  и избегать ручного набора.
Во-вторых, чем объясняется такое трепетное отношение к двухтомнику "Сталинградская битва"? Кроме этой книжки есть еще сотни и тысячи других, не менее интересных книг, о ВОВ....
В-третьих, судя по приведенным Вами текстам, авторы "Сталинграда" не заморачивались и целиком перепечатали био ГСС из двухтомника "ГСС", ес-но, "на основании документов ЦАМО".

----------


## Mig

> [b]Алкидов Владимир Яковлевич.
> ....В битве за Сталинград лейтенант Алкидов проявил чудеса мужества и храбрости. Своими умелыми действиями он неоднократно вызывал восхищение у командования и подчиненных. Он множество раз участвовал в проведении воздушных разведок, штурмовке войск и аэродромов противника. Неоднократно, несмотря на серьезные повреждения самолета, возвращался на свой аэродром....


М-да... Стилистика текста вызывает недоумение... "Проявил чудеса мужества" - разве мужество это чудеса?! "Вызывал восхищение" - чаще все-таки восхищаются красивыми женщинами... А командованию вообще не положено "восхищаться", командование должно командовать... "Множество раз" - а в цифрах это сколько будет? 

Вот другой вариант био ГСС Алкидова:

Герой Советского Союза Алкидов Владимир Яковлевич

Родился 12 августа 1920 года в селе Алкужи Моршанского района Тамбовской области в семье рабочего. Окончив неполную среднюю школу, работал слесарем, учился в аэроклубе. В 1939 году был призван в Красную Армию и год спустя окончил Качинскую военную авиационную школу летчиков.
С первого дня войны на фронте. Воевал в 87-м, 263-м истребительных авиаполках. В составе 521 иап участвовал в боях за Москву. Летал сначала на ЛаГГ-3, затем на Як-1. 22 февраля 1942 года звено Владимира Алкидова, ведомые – Андрей Баклан и Семен Селищев, выполнив боевое задание, возвращалось на свой аэродром. Вдруг лейтенант Алкидов увидел большую группу пикировщиков Ю-87, приближающихся к позициям наших войск. Вместо практиковавшихся в то время атак «с хода в лоб» командир звена принял решение отойти от бомбардировщиков в сторону и, прикрываясь нижней кромкой облачности, атаковать внезапно сверху. Атака была выполнена на большой скорости, а огонь летчики открыли с малой дистанции. Противник был ошеломлен внезапной атакой. Строй бомбардировщиков рассыпался, истребители противника не сумели организовать противодействия. С первой же атаки было сбито три «Юнкерса». Противник беспорядочно сбросил бомбы, не дойдя до линии фронта, и повернул обратно. В это время подошла группа из 8 истребителей Ме-109. Трое советских летчиков приняли бой, в результате которого Алкидов и Баклан сбили еще по одному самолету и противник, потеряв 5 машин – 3 пикировщика и 2 истребителя, оставил поле боя . Лейтенант Баклан и младший лейтенант Селищев благополучно возвратились на свой аэродром. Командир звена Алкидов из-за утечки топлива был вынужден приземлиться недалеко от линии фронта в расположении наших войск. В тот же вечер Владимир вернулся в свой полк, где его ждала торжественная встреча. Через несколько дней командующий воздушной армией генерал М.М. Громов вручил трем летчикам ордена Ленина.

К весне 1942 года лейтенант Алкидов совершил более 100 боевых вылетов, участвовал в десятках воздушных боев и сбил несколько самолетов противника. В мае Владимир Алкидов был переведен в 434 иап, который возглавил майор Клещев. В составе 434-го истребительного авиаполка он воевал летом 1942 года на Юго-западном фронте, под Сталинградом. 13 июня в воздушном бою Владимир Алкидов, спасая товарища, был ранен, но смог довести самолет до своего аэродрома. 26 июля лейтенант Алкидов в составе восьмерки истребителей, ведомой капитаном Бабковым, участвовал в воздушном бое, в котором летчики 434 иап сбили 11 самолетов противника, не потеряв ни одного своего. Один «Юнкерс» записал на свой счет Владимир.

28 июля в бою против 14 «мессеров» самолет старшего лейтенанта Алкидова был отсечен противником от основной группы и его Як был подбит. Раненый летчик пикированием попытался выйти из боя. Вспыхнули бензобаки… Летчик с перебитой ногой и рукой выбросился на парашюте. От потери крови, боли при ударе во время приземления он потерял сознание. Когда очнулся, Владимир Алкидов понял, что он попал в плен. Но советские патриоты помогли ему бежать из плена, спрятали, вылечили и в декабре 1942 года переправили через линию фронта.
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 12 августа 1942 года старшему лейтенанту Владимиру Яковлевичу Алкидову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.

После долгих мытарств, лечения и проверок Владимир Алкидов в мае 1943 года смог вернуться в свой 32-й гвардейский авиаполк, где ему была вручена Золотая Звезда Героя. Однако у Владимира после ранения неправильно срослась рука, что формально послужило причиной запрета на летную работу. Вскоре капитан Алкидов был переведен в 172 иап, в котором прослужил почти полтора года. В ноябре 1944 года был откомандирован в распоряжение Управления кадров ВВС Красной Армии.

Всего за время своей летной карьеры Владимир Алкидов совершил 335 боевых вылетов и в 40 воздушных боях сбил 10 самолетов противника (в т.ч. 3 самолета – лично, 7 – в группе). 
В 1946 году Герой Советского Союза капитан Владимир Яковлевич Алкидов был демобилизован по состоянию здоровья. Жил и работал в городе Славянск-на-Кубани Краснодарского края. Умер 27 ноября 1982 года.
Награжден орденами Ленина (дважды), Красного Знамени (дважды), Красной Звезды, медалями. 

http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/01.html

----------


## Архангельск

> ...чем объясняется такое...отношение к двухтомнику "Сталинградская битва"?


Архивные материалы (ЦАМО) 63 стрелковой дивизии первого формирования 21 Армии Сталинградского фронта:
 Бои за расширение плацдарма на Дону в районе станицы Распопинская, Сталинградская битва. Дивизия в ноябре 1942 года после этих боев преобразована в 52 гвардейскую стрелковую дивизию, включенную в перечень соединений и частей Красной Армии, особо отличившихся в Великой Отечественной войне. В этих боях участвовал прямой родственник участника создания двухтомника Сталинградская битва и автора этой темы.   



> Согласно боевого распоряжения штаба 21 Армии N 0592 от 19 сентября 1942 года дивизия в ночь на 22 сентября сменила части 304 стрелковой дивизии на рубеже: сев. скаты высоты 163,3 (иск.) Старо-Клетский и в 18.00 22 сентября с танками 647 оптб перешла в наступление, имея задачу расширить плацдарм на правом берегу р. Дон и овладеть высотой 163,3 и безымянной высотой с горизонталью 140 метров. Решительным ударом части дивизии смяли обороняющегося противника (в основном состоящего из румын) и к утру 23 сентября 226 стр. полк овладел высотой 163,3 метра и 291 стр. полк овладел высотой с горизонталью 140 метров. Противник, подтянув 6 и 13 пехотные дивизии румын неоднократно пытался вернуть утерянные позиции. Части дивизии 23 - 27 сентября 1942 года вели непрерывные бои с атакующей пехотой противника. За это время части дивизии отбили 38 атак (каждая силою от батальона до полка). Исключительно упорные бои происходили за высоту 163,3 где 226 стр. полк отбил 24 атаки противника. В результате боевых действий дивизией уничтожено солдат и офицеров 4396, самолётов 3, орудий 31, миномётов 51, ПТР-20, захвачено солдат и офицеров (точных данных в источнике нет. прим. Архангельск). Дивизия потеряла убитыми 335 и раненными 695...





> Кроме этой книжки есть еще сотни и тысячи других, не менее интересных книг...


 Десятки, возможно сотни тысяч книг о войне. И гораздо меньше книг, практически полностью состоящих из материалов Центрального архива МО. Одна из таких книг-двухтомник Сталинградская битва. Этой же группой авторов подготовлены книги о битве за Москву, битве на Курской дуге и Берлинской наступательной операции. Они также написаны исключительно на основе архивных материалов. К сожалению тираж их всего 5000 экземпляров. И их нет даже у многих профессиональных военных историков.  



> о ВОВ....


о Великой Отечественной войне...



> ...авторы "Сталинграда" не заморачивались и целиком перепечатали био ГСС из двухтомника "ГСС", ес-но, "на основании документов ЦАМО".


Уважаемый Mig, не стоит путать кислое с тёплым. Или как Вы выражаетесь "заморачиваться". Тем более, что указанный Вами двухтомник Герои Советского Союза также подготовлен на документальной основе. И его содержание, видимо  соответствует архивным документам. А возможно и полностью повторяет эти документы. 


> целиком перепечатали био ГСС


При подготовке двухтомника Сталинградская битва, архивные документы из ЦАМО (Подольск), доставлялись в Генеральный штаб ВС РФ (Арбатская площадь). Генерал-лейтенант Жилин В.А. был руководителем авторского коллектива. Уважаемый Mig, поверьте, что он имел возможность подготовить двухтомник на основании твердых копий архивных и других документов. В двухтомнике указаны организации  и военные учереждения, участвовавшие в его подготовке: ГОМУ Генштаба, ГУК МО РФ, Институт военной истории МО РФ, ЦАМО РФ, Центральный военно-морской музей, Центральный музей ВВС, Центральный музей Вооруженных сил, военные комиссариаты субъектов РФ, районов и городов, указанных в книге. Иллюстративный и документальный материал подобраны в ЦАМО РФ Суксиным В.В. и Жихаревым И.В.

----------


## Архангельск

> Этой же группой авторов подготовлены книги о битве за Москву, битве на Курской дуге и Берлинской наступательной операции. Они также написаны исключительно на основе архивных материалов.





> *Сталинградская битва
>  60-летию Сталинградской битвы (17.07.1942-2.02.1943), которая явилась началом коренного перелома в Великой Отечественной и Второй мировой войнах, посвящена эта книга. Архивные документы и материалы того времени, расположенные в хронологической последовательности, день за днем, рассказывают историю величайшей битвы на Волге, о подвигах солдат и жителей города. На страницах этого издания представлены оперативные сводки Генштаба Красной Армии, директивы Ставки Верховного Главнокомандования, сообщения Совинформбюро, документы, захваченные у противника, а также биографии военачальников, командующих фронтами и армиями, воинов, удостоенных звания Героя Советского Союза за свои подвиги при обороне Сталинграда.*


http://www.voub.ru/index.shtml?books02.html
Обложка Первой книги Сталинградская битва.

----------


## Mig

> .... При подготовке двухтомника Сталинградская битва, архивные документы из ЦАМО (Подольск), доставлялись в Генеральный штаб ВС РФ (Арбатская площадь). Генерал-лейтенант Жилин В.А. был руководителем авторского коллектива. Уважаемый Mig, поверьте, что он имел возможность подготовить двухтомник на основании твердых копий архивных и других документов. В двухтомнике указаны организации  и военные учереждения, участвовавшие в его подготовке: ГОМУ Генштаба, ГУК МО РФ, Институт военной истории МО РФ, ЦАМО РФ, Центральный военно-морской музей, Центральный музей ВВС, Центральный музей Вооруженных сил, военные комиссариаты субъектов РФ, районов и городов, указанных в книге. Иллюстративный и документальный материал подобраны в ЦАМО РФ Суксиным В.В. и Жихаревым И.В.


И что?!  Конечно, если в подготовке двухтомника приняли участие НЕ НАЗВАННЫЕ военкоматы районов и городов, то это делает честь самому двухтомнику.
Где находится ЦАМО я прекрасно знаю, приходилось там бывать. На Арбатской площади (г. Москва, Российская Федерация) бываю чуть не каждый день... Кстати, по утверженному ГШ порядку документы из ЦАМО *запрещено выносить*/вывозить или куда-то "доставлять"... Работа с доками ЦАМО осуществляется исключительно в читальном зале ЦАМО. 
А чем прославились В.В. Суксин и И.В. Жихарев, которых Вы их отдельно упоминаете наравне с Жилиным?! Это наверное тоже член-корр-ы и доктора наук?

Уважаемый "Архангельск", поверьте на слово, что заслуженный военный специалист РФ, член-корреспондент Академии военных наук, Международной *академии наук о природе*  :Confused: и обществе, почётный доктор наук РАЕН, член Союза писателей России, доктор исторических наук, профессор и т.д. и т.п. В.А. Жилин при подготовке двухтомника по Сталинграду едва ли брал в руки хоть один документ из ЦАМО, т.к. это ему НЕ НУЖНО, он - начальник и привык ПОДПИСЫВАТЬ уже готовые рукописи, где он значится этим самым начальником...

----------


## Архангельск

> Кстати, по утверженному ГШ порядку документы из ЦАМО *запрещено выносить*/вывозить или куда-то "доставлять"... Работа с доками ЦАМО осуществляется исключительно в читальном зале ЦАМО.


Уважаемый Mig, Вы ошибаетесь. Один  из отделов ЦАМО РФ расположен в административном здании МО РФ на Арбатской площади. И там же находится часть фондов архива. И между этим отделом архива и основной его частью в Подольске ведется документооборот. Теперь, уже и по техническим каналам связи. Так что с архивными документами работают в том числе и на Арбате, а не только в читальном зале. Кроме этого, возможности ЦАМО РФ по оцифровке архивных документов в 2002-2003 гг. были недостаточными. Поэтому подготовка книги Сталинградская битва велась непосредственно в Генштабе ВС РФ. Группой офицеров и служащих. Щеблановым Н.В., Шириковым В.Л. Мордакиной А.С. и другими. Это инженеры-математики, cистемные программисты, выполнявшие техническую и оформительскую работу. И об этом написано в двухтомнике Сталинградская битва на четвертой странице первого тома.  При этом работа ими выполнялась "в нагрузку" к своей основной работе. Бесплатно. Вот это и делает честь, о которой Вы написали:



> то это делает честь самому двухтомнику.





> А чем прославились В.В. Суксин и И.В. Жихарев,


Уважаемый Mig, они простые исполнители. Добросовестные и ответственные. Возможно поэтому они и не прославились.  Просто работали. Причем работали не ради славы...и не ради денег...Так тоже бывает, поверьте...



> Уважаемый "Архангельск", поверьте на слово, что заслуженный военный специалист РФ, член-корреспондент Академии военных наук, Международной *академии наук о природе* и обществе, почётный доктор наук РАЕН, член Союза писателей России, доктор исторических наук, профессор и т.д. и т.п. В.А. Жилин при подготовке двухтомника по Сталинграду едва ли брал в руки хоть один документ из ЦАМО, т.к. это ему НЕ НУЖНО, он - начальник и привык ПОДПИСЫВАТЬ уже готовые рукописи, где он значится этим самым начальником...


Уважаемый Mig,  В.А. Жилин не только брал в руки документы ЦАМО, но и успешно руководил работой группы самых разноплановых специалистов Генштаба ВС РФ при подготовке двухтомника Сталинградская битва. Он в то время служил в  ГОМУ ГШ ВС РФ. Поэтому был наделен всей полнотой власти и ответственности за выпуск книги. Более того, если бы не его личная инициатива, то никто этих книг не увидел никогда...



> Где находится ЦАМО я прекрасно знаю, приходилось там бывать. На Арбатской площади (г. Москва, Российская Федерация) бываю чуть не каждый день...


На здоровье, знайте и бывайте. Многие там бывают. Даже служат и работают. Только вот двухтомник о Сталинградской битве, основанный на архивных материалах написали другие. Я ошибаюсь? :D

Сталинград. Аэрофотоснимок.

----------


## Mig

> На здоровье, знайте и бывайте.


И Вам того же!

----------


## Архангельск

*Бабков Василий Петрович.

Капитан, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности штурмана 434-го истребительного авиационного полка. (Сталинградский фронт).
Родился 14 апреля 1918 года в с. Куштум (ныне пгт Запорожского района Запорожской области, Украина). Украинец. Окончил неполную среднюю школу. Работал электриком на металлургическом заводе «Запорожсталь». В Вооруженных Силах с 1937 года после окончания Борисоглебской военной авиационной школы летчиков. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 года. К августу 1942 года совершил 287 боевых вылетов, из которых 68 сопровождались воздушными боями, в большинстве случаев с превосходящими силами противника, и 16 вылетов на штурмовку войск. За время боев капитан Бабков получил 6 ранений, из котрых 3 тяжелые и, несмотря на это, продолжал выполнять боевые задания. В воздушных боях им лично уничтожено 11 самолетов врага и 9 –в группе с товарищами. Участвуя в боях на Юго-Западном фронте в течение июня-июля, делая по 6-7 боевых вылетов в день, лично уничтожил 3 самолета Ю-87 и 1 Ме-109. Несмотря на ранения, отказался от госпитализации, продолжая летать. 26 июля в воздушном бою на Сталинградском фронтегруппа, ведомая Василием , в количестве 8 самолетов вступила в бой с 57 самолетами противника и уничтожила 11 самолетов врага, не имея своих потерь. 
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 23 ноября 1942 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Василию Петровичу Бабкову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.
В 1950 году окончил Военно-воздушную академию, в 1956 году Военную академию Генерального штаба. Генерал-полковник авиации В.П. Бабков в отставке.
Награжден 2 орденами Ленина, орденом Октябрьской Революции, 2 орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Александра Невского, 2 орденами Отечественной войны 1-й степени, 2 орденами Красной Звезды, орденом «За службу Родине в Вооруженных Силах» 3-й степени, медалями, иностранными орденами. Умер 8 сентября 2001 года. Похоронен на Даниловском кладбище в Москве.*

Бабков Василий Петрович
Бабков Василий Петрович
Бабков Василий Петрович

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=Архангельск;62060]*Бабков Василий Петрович.

Капитан, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности штурмана 434-го истребительного авиационного полка. (Сталинградский фронт)....*[QUOTE]

Уважамемый "Архангельск", если Вы решили запостить биографии летчиков ГСС 434-го истребительного полка (с ноября 1942 г. - 32 гиап), то я уже давал ссылку на книгу, посвященную этому полку. В книжке подробно описано участие 434 иап в боях под Сталинградом.

Желая сэкономить Ваше время и силы при ручном наборе, вот еще раз ссылка на книжку:
http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/index.html

А вот развернутая био:

Герой Советского Союза Бабков Василий Петрович
Командир 32 гиап в апреле–июне 1943 года

Родился 14 апреля 1918 года в селе Кушугум Херсонской области. Окончил 8 классов, работал на заводе «Запорожсталь». После окончания в 1937 году Борисоглебской военной авиационной школы служил в Белоруссии. Участвовал в походе Красной Армии в Западную Белоруссию осенью 1939 года. 

Великую Отечественную войну начал под Брестом в составе 123 иап, совершив несколько вылетов на И-16. Позднее в составе 521 иап воевал под Оршей, Вязьмой, Москвой. О Василии Бабкове вспоминал Герой Советского Союза А.Я. Баклан: «Василий Петрович Бабков, примечательный человек с опаленным лицом, волевым подбородком и проницательными глазами – был отважным летчиком. Он очень грамотно строил воздушный бой. Отличался Бабков и тем, что и на земле, и в воздухе по-отечески опекал своих ведомых» .

В мае 1942 года Василий Бабков вместе с группой опытных пилотов 521 иап был переведен в особый 434 иап, в составе которого принял участие в боях на Юго-Западном и Сталинградском фронтах. В июне 1942 года на Юго-Западном фронте капитан Бабков водил в бой группы полка. Лично сбил один самолет противника и один – в группе. В июльских боях под Сталинградом Василий Бабков, летая ведущим группы, сбил два пикирующих бомбардировщика Ю-87. К августу 1942 года штурман 434 иап капитан Бабков В.П. совершил 287 боевых вылетов, провел 68 воздушных боев, лично сбил 11 и в группе – 9 самолетов противника. 

В октябре 1942 года майор Бабков был назначен командиром 434-го, ставшим 32-м гвардейским, истребительного авиаполка. 23 ноября 1942 года гвардии майору Василию Петровичу Бабкову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.
В феврале 1943 года командиром 32 гиап был назначен полковник Сталин, а майор Бабков был переведен на должность заместителя командира полка, фактически продолжая командовать полком. После пресловутой «рыбалки» и тяжелого ранения Василия Сталина в начале апреля 1943 года майор Бабков исполнял обязанности командира 32-го гвардейского авиаполка. 

В июне 1943 года был переведен из 32 гиап и назначен зам. командира 737 иап. Затем последовательно командовал 88 гиап, 2 гиап. 1 мая 1945 года В.П. Бабков был назначен командиром 5 гиап, который под его командованием принял участие в боях за Дрезден.
Всего за время войны Василий Петрович Бабков произвел 465 боевых вылетов, из них 55 – на штурмовку, 50 – на разведку, более чем в 100 воздушных боях лично сбил 12 и в группе – 9 самолетов противника. Сам был подбит четыре раза и четырежды сажал поврежденную машину в расположение своих войск.

После окончания Великой Отечественной войны В.П. Бабков окончил Военно-воздушную академию. Командовал 4 гиад, входившей в состав 24 ВА ГСВГ. После окончания в 1956 году Академии Генерального штаба генерал-майор В.П. Бабков командовал 71 гиак, затем был назначен генерал-инспектором Главной инспекции МО СССР. В 1964 году присвоено звание генерал-лейтенант, в 1973 году – генерал-полковник авиации. Летал до самой отставки в 1987 году . Василию Петровичу Бабкову было присвоено почетное звание « Заслуженный военный летчик СССР». 
Награжден орденами Ленина (дважды), Октябрьской революции, Красного Знамени (дважды), Александра Невского, Отечественной войны I степени (дважды), Красной Звезды (дважды), «За службу Родине в ВС СССР» III степени, медалями, иностранными орденами.
Умер 8 сентября 2001 года. Похоронен на Даниловском кладбище в Москве.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> М-да... Стилистика текста вызывает недоумение... "Проявил чудеса мужества" - разве мужество это чудеса?!


А он проявил не рядовое мужество, а высшую его степень. Такую, что можно назвать и чудесами.




> "Вызывал восхищение" - чаще все-таки восхищаются красивыми женщинами...


Может, и чаще  :Smile:  . Ну а мужеством разве нельзя восхищаться? Или, как сказано там в документе - умелыми действиями?




> А командованию вообще не положено "восхищаться", командование должно командовать...


Так одно другому не мешает, в принципе  :Smile:  .
Мне кажется, не стОит уж так придираться к стилистике.

----------


## Morsunin

Скачал и просмотрел оба тома. Одни общие документы, а мы вроде на авиафоруме.
 Герои-лётчики хорошо, но они не одни воевали в небе. Были авиаполки, авиадивизии, воздушные армии наконец. Полки выбивались в течении одной - двух недель. В хорошей исторической работе должен бы быть полный список частей и соединений принимавших участие в Сталинградской битве, например как у Самсонова в "Сталинградской битве".

----------


## Архангельск

*Баклан Андрей Яковлевич
Старший лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 434-го истребительного авиационного полка (Cталинградский фронт).
Родился 23 июля 1917 г. В д. Калиновка (Жовтневский район Николаевской области, Республика Украина. Украинец. Окончил 2 курса вечернего рабфака. Работал разметчиком на Николаевском кораблестроительном заводе. В Вооруженных Силах с 1938 года после окончания Одесской военной авиационной школы. Участник советско-финляндской войны 1939-1940 гг.
В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 г. К октябрю 1942 г. Совершил 400 боевых вылетов, из них 57 вылетов на штурмовку войск, танков и мотоколонн противника. За успешное выполнение штурмовых действий группа, в которой он действовал, отмечена благодарностями от наркома обороны и главнокомандующего Юго-Западным направлением Маршала Советского Союза С.К. Тимошенко. В наиболее напряженные дни боевой работы он совершал по 5-7 боевых вылетов, и почти все они сопровождались воздушными боями. В составе звена истребителей провел беспримерный в истории воздушных сражений бой с 18 бомбардировщиками и 9 истребителями противника, в котором было сбито 5 вражеских самолетов, 2 из них сбиты им лично. Участвуя в боевых действиях на Юго-Западном фронте, провел бесстрашный бой против 7 истребителей противника, сбил 2 Ме-109 и, будучи тяжело раненным, довел свой самолет до аэродрома. Лично им сбито 13 самолетов противника и 23-в группе с другими летчиками.
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 23 ноября 1942 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Андрею Яковлевичу Баклану было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.
После войны командовал эскадрильей, авиационным полком. В 1952 г. Окончил Военно-воздушную академию. С 1957 года на преподавательской работе. Полковник А.Я. Баклан с 1963 г. В отставке. Работал начальником отдела областного управления связи в г. Псков. Награжден 2 орденами Ленина, орденами Красного Знамени, Суворова 3-й степени, Отечественной войны 1-й степени, Красной Звезды, медалями. Умер 20 мая 1985 г. в Пскове.*

Баклан Андрей Яковлевич
Баклан Андрей Яковлевич

----------


## Архангельск

*Балашов Василий Дмитриевич.
Капитан, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности заместителя командира эскадрильи 8-го разведывательного авиационного полка (8-я воздушная армия, Сталинградский фронт).
Родился 10 февраля 1921 г. на хут. Дор (Ржевский район Тверской области). Русский. Окончил неполную среднюю школу, работал слесарем. В Вооруженных Силах с 1938 года. В 1940 г. окончил Ворошиловградскую военную авиационную школу летчиков.  В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с 1941 г. В битве за Сталинград проявил беспримерное мужество и храбрость. Множество раз участвовал в проведении воздушных разведок в дневное и ночное время по выявлению скопления войск, оборонительных сооружений и передвижения эшелонов противника. Неоднократно, несмотря на серьезные повреждения самолета, возвращался на свой аэродром. К маю 1943 года совершил 210 успешных боевых вылетов на разведку войск и коммуникаций противника. В боях под Сталинградом произвел 45 боевых вылетов, сфотографировав территорию общей площадью 14,5 тыс. кВ. км. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 24 августа 1943 года за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленное при этом отвагу и геройство Василию Дмитриевичу Балашову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. После войны работал в системе ДОСААФ. В 1967 г. полковник В.Д. Балашов уволился в запас. Жил в г. Краснодар. Награжден орденом Ленина, 3 орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Александра Невского, 2 орденами Отечественной войны1-й степени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями. Умер 11 апреля 1985 г. Похоронен в Краснодаре.*

Балашов Василий Дмитриевич
Балашов Василий Дмитриевич

----------


## Архангельск

*Баранов Михаил Дмитриевич. 
Старший лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 183-го истребительного авиационного полка  (269 истребительная авиационная дивизия, 8 воздушная армия, Юго-Западный фронт).
Родился 21 октября 1921 г. в д. Горки (Кингисепский район Ленинградской области). Окончил неполную среднюю школу, работал токарем на заводе им. С.М. Кирова в Ленинграде. Окончил Центральный аэроклуб. В Вооруженных Силах с 1939 г. В 1940 г. окончил Чугуевскую военную авиационную школу летчиков. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 г. Боевой счет по сбитым им самолетам противника открыл в 1941 г. Когда он после своей первой победы возвращался на аэродром, неожиданно вблизи него появилась четверка вражеских истребителей. Они шли наперерез советскому летчику. Горючее было на исходе. И тут произошло неожиданное. Баранов резко бросил машину в сторону и ринулся навстречу фашистам. «Мессеры» шарахнулись врассыпную, ошеломленные дерзким маневром советского летчика, а один из них даже пошел на посадку. Он сбил еще несколько самолетов и осенью 1941 г. был награжден орденом Красного Знамени, а вскоре вторым. А потом пришла беда. Возвращаясь с боевого задания, Михаил наткнулся на пятерку вражеских истребителей. Боеприпасы были на исходе, но летчик принял неравный бой. Последней очередью прошив вражеский самолет, тут же почувствовал тупую боль в ноге и увидел, что его машина горит. При приземлении на парашюте толчок на землю пришелся на раненную ногу и он потерял сознание. С большими трудностями преодолев занятую врагом территорию, Михаил добрался до нашего госпиталя. Приговор врачей был один-ампутация ноги. Но отважный летчик его отверг. Перенеся несколько тяжелых операций, Баранов вновь возвратился в строй. 13 августа 1942 г. газета «Правда» в корреспонденции о воздушных боях на Дону сообщала: «Старший лейтенант Михаил Баранов-выдающийся летчик-истребитель. На днях только в одном бою он сбил 4 немецких самолета. Последний вражеский самолет он протаранил». К июню 1942г. Баранов совершил 176 боевых вылетов, лично сбил 24 вражеских самолета и 6 уничтожил на аэродромах. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 12 августа 1942 г. за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство, Михаилу Дмитриевичу Баранову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 
Погиб 17 января 1943 г., пойдя на таран вражеского самолета. Похоронен в г. Котельниково (Волгоградская область). На могиле установлен памятник. О подвиге Героя рассказывают экспонаты Волгоградского музея обороны. Его именем названа улица в Волгограде. В г. Сланцы (Ленинградская область) установлена мемориальная доска. Награжден орденом Ленина, 2 орденами Красного Знамени.*

Баранов Михаил Дмитриевич
Баранов Михаил Дмитриевич
Баранов Михаил Дмитриевич
Герою Советского Союза капитану Баранову Михаилу Дмитриевичу Вечная Слава

----------


## Архангельск

*Несколько фотографий:*




> *Имитация захвата "немецкого" летчика у Мессершмидта Bf 109G-2 (заводской №13689) из состава I./JG 53 "Pik-As". 
> Фактически летчик унтер-офицер Герхард Рис был захвачен после вынужденной посадки 8 сентября 1942г. в районе Сталинграда.*


 Взято здесь:
http://forum.violity.kiev.ua/viewtop...5b320e4ca42814
Еще фотографии:
Немецкий истребитель, посаженный советскими летчиками под Сталинградом
Лётчики 111 Сталинградского гв. иап
На борту самолета - дарственная надпись «Лётчику Сталинградского фронта»
Летчику Сталинградского фронта гв. Майору Еремину от колхозника колхоза «Стахановец» тов. Головатого
Герой Сталинградской битвы капитан Белясник у именного Ла-5

Взято здесь:
http://www.miepvuz.ru/pages.php?page=2269
…Карасев Михаил Иванович, мой дед, кадровый военный, летчик. Защитник Сталинграда…

----------


## Архангельск

*Башкиров Вячеслав Филиппович.
Политрук, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности военкома эскадрильи 788-го истребительного авиационного полка (102-я истребительная авиационная дивизия, Войска ПВО территории страны).
Родился 22 апреля 1915 г. в с. Лукашевка (Курчатовский район Курской области). Русский. Окончил школу летчиков при Центральном аэроклубе в 1935 г., затем школу летчиков-инструкторов. Работал в Москве инженером-конструктором Аэропроекта ГВФ. Окончил Всесоюзный индустриальный институт в 1940 г. В Вооруженных Силах с 1940 г. Окончил Чугуевскую школу военных летчиков 1941 г., затем курсы военных комиссаров в г. Батайск Ростовской области. 
В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с 1941 г. Военный комиссар эскадрильи В.Ф. Башкиров, защищая г. Сталинград от немецких стервятников, в воздушных боях своим боевым примером воодушевлял свой летный состав на боевые подвиги. За август 1942 г. Вячеслав сбил6 самолетов противника, из них 4 Ю-88 и 2 Ме-109. Эскадрильей Башкирова было сбито за этот же месяц 18 самолетов противника.
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 8 февраля 1943 г. за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Вячеславу Филипповичу Башкирову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза.
После войны продолжал службу в Войсках ПВО. В 1950 г. окончил заочно Высшую партийную школу при ЦК КПСС. В 1955 г. Военно-воздушную академию. В 1966 г. генерал-майор В.Ф. Башкиров уволился в запас. Жил в Москве. Работал начальником Центрального Дома авиации и космонавтики. Награжден орденом Ленина, 2 орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Трудового Красного Знамени, 2 орденами Отечественной войны 1-й степени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями. Умер 15 февраля 2001 г. Похоронен на Ваганьковском кладбище в Москве.*

Башкиров Вячеслав Филиппович
Башкиров Вячеслав Филиппович
Башкиров Вячеслав Филиппович
Башкиров Вячеслав Филиппович

----------


## Mig

> [b]Баклан Андрей Яковлевич
> Старший лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 434-го истребительного авиационного полка (Cталинградский фронт).....
> 
> Баклан Андрей Яковлевич


Уважаемый "Архангельск" забыл указать, что это фото ГСС Баклана он взял отсюда:
http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/064.jpg

----------


## Архангельск

> Герой Сталинградской битвы капитан Белясник у именного Ла-5


*Белясник Петр Никифорович.
Капитан, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности штурмана 126-го истребительного авиационного полка (6-й истребительный авиационный корпус, Войска ПВО страны).
Родился 21 декабря 1917 г. в с. Вовна (Шосткинский район Сумской области, Республика Украина). Украинец. Образование неполное среднее. Работал токарем на заводе в Махачкале. В Вооруженных Силах с 1939 г. Окончил Качинскую военную авиационную школу пилотов в 1940 г. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с 1941 г. Отличный летчик-истребитель. Мужественный и храбрый воздушный боец. К февралю 1943 г. совершил 250 боевых вылетов, из них 59 на штурмовку, 15 на разведку, 37 на сопровождение штурмовиков и бомбардировщиков. Провел 78 воздушных боев, в которых сбил лично 9 и в группе 17 самолетов противника. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 9 августа 1941 г. награжден орденом Красного Знамени за сбитые самолеты противника: 3-лично и 7-в групповых боях. Капитан Белясник произвел 123 вылета на выполнение боевых заданий, из них: на разведку-15, на штурмовку-15, на сопровождение-37. Провел 33 воздушных боя, в которых лично сбил 6 и в группе 10 самолетов противника. Лично сбил 15 августа, 1 Ю-88, 16 августа 1 ХЕ-111, 31 августа 1942 г. 4 Ме-109 (в районе Сталинграда), в числе сбитых в групповых боях при защите Сталинграда 4 самолета противника. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета от 28 апреля 1943 г. за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство, Петру Никифоровичу Беляснику было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. После войны на летно-испытательной работе. Заслуженный летчик-испытатель СССР. В 1966 г. полковник П.Н. Белясник уволился в запас. Награжден орденом Ленина, Красного Знамени, Отечественной войны 1-й степени, 2 орденами Красной Звезды, медалями. Умер 4 июля 2002 г.*

Белясник Петр Никифорович
слева Белясник Петр Никифорович
Белясник Петр Никифорович.
Белясник Петр Никифорович.

----------


## Архангельск

> ...забыл указать, что это фото ГСС Баклана он взял отсюда:
> http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/064.jpg


Уважаемый "Mig", Вы ошибаетесь. В моем тексте сообщения с использованием ВВ кодов, при непрямом копировании фотографии не читается URL-адрес. Однако при открытии ссылки он читается в адресной строке...:D И он не соответствует указанному Вами URL-адресу... 
http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/a...ch_Baklan_.jpg

----------


## Mig

> Уважаемый "Mig", Вы ошибаетесь. В моем тексте сообщения с использованием ВВ кодов, при непрямом копировании фотографии не читается URL-адрес. Однако при открытии ссылки он читается в адресной строке...:D И он не соответствует указанному Вами URL-адресу... 
> http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/a...ch_Baklan_.jpg


Дык, это все ля-ля... Вы реальную ссылочку-то на скопированное фото сообщить можете? Зачем на temp-файлы ссылаться? Как-то это не солидно это для солидного цитирования...

----------


## Архангельск

*Бибишев Иван Фролович.
Лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности заместителя командира эскадрильи 285-го штурмового авиационного полка (288-я штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 16 воздушная армия, Донской фронт).
Родился 8 августа 1921 г. в с. Камакужа (Инсарский район Республики Мордовия). Русский. Окончил спецшколу. Работал метеорологом в г. Магнитогорск. В Вооруженных силах с сентября 1940 г. Окончил Чкаловскую военную авиационную школу летчиков в 1942 г. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с 26 мая 1942 г. Первое боевое крещение получил 11 июня 1942 г. на Юго-Западном фронте в боевом вылете в группе самолетов Ил-2 по разгрому вражеской мотомехколонны, в результате колонна была рассеяна, а на поле боя осталось до 20 горящих автомашин и 5 танков. В 15 июня, в группе 6 Илов в результате штурмовки уничтожено 27 танков и 63 автомашины, что подтверждено сообщением Совинформбюро. 1 июля 1942 г. уничтожил 4 автомашины, 2 точки зенитной артиллерии и переправу через р. Оскол. С 28 июля Бибишев участвовал в боях на Сталинградском и Донском фронтах. 12 августа в группе из 13 самолетов произвел налет на аэродром противника Облинская, где уничтожил 4 самолета противника, что подтверждено разведданными и фотоснимками. 20 августа за один заход разрушил переправу через р. Дон. В октябре 1942 г. п районе н.п. Клетская и Цимлянская при шквальном заградительном огне зенитной артиллерии противника на аэродромах Б. Россошка, Питомник, Морозовский уничтожил 16 самолетов. С 10 января 1943 г. при окончательной ликвидации окруженной группировки делал по 3-4 боевых вылета в день, и результат каждого-непоправимый урон противнику. 18 января 1943 г. при штурмовке аэродрома Гумрак под Сталинградом был подбит и направил объятую пламенем машину на стоянку вражеских самолетов. Указом президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 24 августа 1943 г. за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Ивану Фроловичу Бибишеву было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза (посмертно). Награжден орденами Ленина, Красного Знамени, Отечественной войны 1-й степени. Его имя носит улица в г. Инсар (Республика Мордовия), улица и школа №8 в г. Магнитогорск; в этом городе на доме, где жил Герой, установлена мемориальная доска.*

Бибишев Иван Фролович
Бибишев Иван Фролович

----------


## Архангельск

*Бородин Алексей Иванович.
Старший лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности начальника воздушно-стрелковой службы 504-го штурмового авиационного полка, (226-я штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 8-я воздушная армия, Южный фронт).
Родился 30 марта 1917 г. в пос. Октябрьский (Белинский район Пензенской области). Русский. Окончил среднюю школу в 1938 г. Поступил в Пермский сельскохозяйственный институт. В Вооруженных Силах с 1939 г. В 1940 г. окончил Пермскую военную авиационную школу. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с 4 октября 1941 г. К февралю 1943 г. совершил 60 боевых вылетов на штурмовку аэродромов, скоплений живой силы и техники противника, из них 27 боевых вылетов непосредственно на защиту Сталинграда. Своими умелыми действиями нанес огромный урон врагу. Лично уничтожил и повредил 2 самолета, 15 танков, свыше 100 автомашин, 7 орудий разного калибра и около 200 солдат и офицеров противника. Каждый боевой вылет был примером исключительного мужества и упорства, умения найти цель, оценить ее и точно поразить. Особую доблесть проявил в дни боев за Сталинград. Так, 13 сентября 1942 г. в составе девятки Ил-2 штурмовал большое скопление мотомехвойск и живой силы противника в районе Воропаново-Песчанка. Несмотря на ураганный огонь зенитной артиллерии, группа за 4 захода уничтожила и повредила до 15 танков, около 30 автомашин и свыше 50 фашистских солдат и офицеров. На машине Бородина при попадании зенитного снаряда был разбит руль поворота и пробита левая сторона руля глубины. Но, несмотря на повреждения, он благополучно посадил свой самолет на свой аэродром. Был легко ранен. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 1 мая 1943 г. за образцовое выполнение заданий Командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Алексею Ивановичу Бородину было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. В 1945 г. окончил курсы помощников командиров полков ВВС, и в 1953 г. Военно-воздушную инженерную академию им. Н.Е. Жуковского. В 1963 г. полковник А.И. Бородин уволился в запас. Жил в г. Пенза. На здании средней школы в с. Поим Белинского района установлена мемориальная доска. Награжден орденом Ленина, 3 орденами Красного Знамени, орденом Александра Невского, 2 орденами Отечественной войны 1-й степени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями. Умер 8 сентября 1999 года. Похоронен на аллее Героев в г. Пенза.*

Бородин Алексей Иванович
Бородин Алексей Иванович

----------


## Архангельск

*Быстрых Борис Степанович.
Старший лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 99-го бомбардировочного авиационного полка (270-я бомбардировочная авиационная дивизия, 8 воздушная армия, Сталинградский фронт). 
Родился 28 марта 1916 г. на ст. Мысовая, ныне в черте г. Бабушкин (Республика Бурятия). Русский. Окончил 8 классов и Балашовскую школу ГВФ. С 1939 г. летчик Тюменского авиационного предприятия. В Вооруженных Силах с 1940 г. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 г. Старший лейтенант Быстрых к 1 сентября 1942 г. совершил 168 боевых вылетов, из них 35 на разведку в расположение войск и аэродромов противника. 13 июля 1942 г., выполняя задание по разведке, в районе нп Ольшана обнаружил аэродром противника, на котором находилось до 130 самолетов разного типа. Несмотря на огонь зенитной артиллерии и патрулирование истребителей, аэродром был сфотографирован. 28 июля 1942 г. получил новое задание: на участке Калач-Цимлянск произвести визуальную разведку по установлению линии фронта и направления движения танков врага. Разведку вели с высоты 800 м., все обнаруженные данные передавали по радио. Неожиданно экипаж был атакован 3 истребителями противника. Самолет был подбит и загорелся в 40 км от линии фронта. Самолет дотянули до линии фронта и, когда машина стала разваливаться, экипаж выпрыгнул на парашютах. При приземлении Быстрых и радист получили сильные ушибы, а штурман погиб. Подлечившись, Борис уже 8 августа выполнял задание по разведке в районе южнее нп Калач. Обнаружив аэродром противника, на котором находилось около 100 самолетов, немедленно сообщил командованию, а оно незамедлительно выслало штурмовики. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 11 сентября 1941 г. награжден орденом Красного Знамени, приказом командующего Юго-Западным фронтом-орденом Ленина (приказ от 17 июня 1942 г.). Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 5 ноября 1942 г. за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Борису Степановичу Быстрых было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. Погиб 3 июня 1943 г. при вынужденной посадке на территории противника. Похоронен в с. Пролысово (Навлинский район Брянской области). Награжден 2 орденами Ленина и орденом Красного Знамени.*

Быстрых Борис Степанович

----------


## Архангельск

*Власов Николай Иванович.
Подполковник, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности старшего инспектора по истребительной авиации Инспекции Военно-воздушных сил Красной Армии.

Родился 11 ноября 1916 г. в Петограде. (ныне Санкт-Петербург). Русский. Окончил неполную среднюю школу и ФЗУ. Работал слесарем на заводе «Ленинградский литейщик». В Вооруженных силах с 1934 г. Окончил Качинскую военную авиационную школу в 1936 г. 
В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с 22 июня 1941 г. К ноябрю 1942 г. на самолетах И-16, МиГ-3 и Як-1 совершил 220 боевых вылетов общей продолжительностью 165 боевых часов, из них: на штурмовые действия войск и аэродромов противника-9, на прикрытие войск и переправ-95, на перехват воздушного противника-60, на сопровождение штурмовиков-30 и на разведку-26. Участвуя в 27 воздушных боях, бесстрашно уничтожая воздушного противника, сбил лично 10 самолетов, из них 5 бомбардировщиков, 2 корректировщика и 3 истребителя. Отличительными чертами подполковника Власова были беспримерное мужество, храбрость, хладнокровие и настойчивость. 18 августа, преследуя разведчика противника и получив в бою повреждение стрелкового вооружения своего самолета, таранил самолет противника, не допустив его ухода за линию фронта. 20 июля 1942 г. получив задание вывезти из немецкого тыла сбитого Героя Советского Союза лейтенанта Н.Л. Дымченко, несмотря на большое скопление в данном районе зенитных средств и истребителей врага, на самолете У-2 блестяще выполнил задачу. За таран и успешные боевые вылеты на Сталинградском фронте награжден орденом Ленина. Наградной лист на присвоение звания Героя Советского Союза подписан начальником инспекции ВВС КА подполковником В.И. Сталиным. За время боевых действий получил два ранения и контузию. Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 23 марта 1943 г. за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Николаю Ивановичу Власову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 29 июня 1943 г. был сбит и в бессознательном состоянии попал в плен. Находился в концлагерях Вюрцбург, Дахау, Маутхаузен. Являлся одним из руководителей подполья. Расстрелян 9 января 1945 г. Навечно зачислен в списки части. Его имя носит школа и улица в Москве. В Санкт-Петербурге при школе №516 создан музей. Награжден 2 орденами Ленина и орденом Красного Знамени.*

Власов Николай Иванович
Власов Николай Иванович

----------


## Архангельск

*Голубев Виктор Максимович.
Старший лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 285-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка (Юго-Западный фронт).

Родился 17 января 1915 г. в Петрограде (ныне Санкт-Петербург). Русский. Окончил среднюю школу. Работал шлифовальщиком. В Вооруженных Силах с 1936 г. В 1939 г. окончил Харьковскую военную авиационную школу. В действующей армии в период Великой Отечественной войны с июня 1941 г. К маю 1942 г. совершил 100 боевых вылетов на штурмовку и и бомбардировку войск противника. О том как воевал Виктор Голубев писала «Правда»: «Гремит слава на Дону о летчике-штурмовике старшем лейтенанте В. Голубеве…На своем Иле только за пять месяцев войны он уничтожил 50 танков, 2 самолета, 325 автомашин, 6 орудий и свыше 1500 солдат и офицеров». Особенно запомнился ему бой в тот памятный день, когда Виктору присвоили высшую награду Родины. Он вел шестерку Илов над Сталинградом. Внизу лежал разрушенный город. Его группе предстояло встретить направляющуюся к городу вражескую танковую колонну. Голубев нанес первый удар. 10 танков загорелись. Стрелок-радист доложил о появлении вражеских истребителей. Командир разделил свою шестерку на 2 звена. Одно пошло на запад, другое на восток. Истребители врага в растерянности повернули назад. И тут Голубев подал команду атаковать танковую колонну с двух сторон. Через минуты танковая колонна была разгромлена.
Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 12 августа 1942 г. за образцовое выполнение боевых заданий командования на фронте борьбы с немецкими захватчиками и проявленные при этом отвагу и геройство Виктору Максимовичу Голубеву было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. Командир авиационной эскадрильи 58-го штурмового авиационного полка гвардии майор Голубев к августу 1943 г. совершил 157 боевых вылетов, за что 24 августа 1943 г. был награжден второй медалью «Золотая Звезда». В 1943 г. направлен на учебу в Военно-воздушную академию. Погиб при выполнении учебного полета 17 мая 1945 г. Похоронен в Москве на Новодевичьем кладбище. Бронзовый бюст установлен в Санкт-Петербурге. Награжден орденом Ленина, 2 орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Отечественной войны 2-й степени, Красной Звезды, медалями.*

Голубев Виктор Максимович
бронзовый бюст Голубеву Виктору Максимовичу в Санкт-Петербурге
Голубев Виктор Максимович

----------


## Morsunin

Бибишев Иван Фролович.
Лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности заместителя командира эскадрильи 285-го штурмового авиационного полка (288-я штурмовая авиационная дивизия, 16 воздушная армия, Донской фронт).
Голубев Виктор Максимович.
Старший лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 285-го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка (Юго-Западный фронт).

288шад несуществовала правильно - 228шад, а 285 просто штурмовой авиаполк. 

Доверяй литературе, но проверяй (хотя бы у Харина www.allaces.ru, правда и у него 283иап вместо 275иад улетел в 215иад).

----------


## Архангельск

Семь раз проверь,-потом поверь. Пословица офицеров ГУКР Смерш НКО, 1944 г.

Это не единственная ошибка в книге. Есть и другие. Причины их появления понятны. И не только в этом: 




> *При подготовке книги были использованы подлинные архивные документы, многие из которых сохранились не в полном объеме или сильно повреждены. Такие документы даже при использовании современных компьютерных технологий восстановлению не подлежат. Ручаясь за достоверность приведенных документов, коллектив авторов приносит извинения за возможные неточности. Кроме того, встречающиеся разночтения в названиях населенных пунктов объясняются срочностью составления донесений в военное время, а также ошибками при переводе и перепечатке немецких документов.
> 
> Авторский коллектив.*

----------


## Morsunin

Просмотрел весь список  биографий Героев по книге Сталинградская битва. 
Почему-то из 9-го гвадейского истребительного полка "героев", из дважды Героев присутствует только Лавриненков В.Д., а где Алелюхин А.В. ( сбил под Сталинградом 2 самолета (по Быкову "Асы Великой Отечественной")), Амет-Хан Султан (8+15). 
И это только на букву А...

----------


## Архангельск

> Просмотрел весь список  биографий Героев по книге Сталинградская битва. 
> Почему-то из 9-го гвадейского истребительного полка "героев", из дважды Героев присутствует только Лавриненков В.Д., *а где Алелюхин А.В. ( сбил под Сталинградом 2 самолета (по Быкову "Асы Великой Отечественной")), Амет-Хан Султан (8+15)*. 
> И это только на букву А...


*В двухтомник Сталинградская битва, включены военнослужащие-Герои Советского Союза, удостоенные этого звания за подвиги в период с 17 июля 1942 г. по 2 февраля 1943 г. в Сталинградской оборонительной и Сталинградской наступательной операциях.*

*Алелюхин Алексей Васильевич*

Отличился и в небе Сталинграда, под Калачом сбил четыре вражеских бомбардировщика, а под Котельниковом — два «юнкерса» и один «мессершмитт». За эти победы был награждён Орденами Ленина и Красного Знамени.
*Звания Героя Советского Союза командир эскадрильи 9-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка (6-я гвардейская истребительная авиационная дивизия, 8-я воздушная армия, Южный фронт) гвардии капитан Алелюхин удостоен 24 августа 1943 года* за 265 боевых вылетов и участие в 65 воздушных боях, в которых лично сбил 11 самолётов противника и 6 в группе.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...8%D0%BD_%D0%90.
http://loki.gorod.tomsk.ru/uploads/4...leljukhin2.JPG

Алелюхин Алексей Васильевич

*Амет-Хан Султан* 

Летом 1942 года Амет-Хан воюет под Воронежем на самолёте Як-1, а с августа 1942 года на самолёте Як-7Б участвует в Сталинградской битве. Здесь он зарекомендовал себя как признанный ас и был включён в состав 9-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка, своеобразной сборной советских лётчиков, созданной для противодействия немецким асам. В состав этой группы, кроме него, вошли признанные асы: будущие дважды Герои Советского Союза Владимир Лавриненков, Алексей Рязанов, Иван Степаненко и будущие Герои Советского Союза Иван Борисов и Борис Ерёмин. Под Сталинградом Амет-Хан был сбит и второй раз спасся с помощью парашюта.
В октябре 1942 года Амет-Хан Султан становится командиром 3-й авиаэскадрильи 9-го ГИАП, в составе которого он воевал до конца войны.
После переучивания на «Аэрокобру» он участвует в освобождении Ростова-на-Дону, в ожесточённых воздушных боях на Кубани, в освобождении Таганрога, Мелитополя, Крыма. В январе 1944 года в паре со своим ведомым, Героем Советского Союза Иваном Борисовым, Амет-Хан принудил к посадке на свой аэродром немецкий связной самолёт «Шторх». После краткого знакомства с кабиной незнакомой для него машины, он совершил на ней самостоятельный полёт. После отдыха летом 1944 года и перехода на новый истребитель Ла-7, Амет-Хан воюет в Восточной Пруссии, участвует во взятии Берлина.
Последний свой воздушный бой гвардии майор Амет-Хан Султан провёл 29 апреля 1945 года над находящимся в черте Берлина аэродромом «Темпельхоф», сбив «Фокке-Вульф 190».
Всего за время войны Амет-Хан Султан совершил 603 боевых вылета (из них 70 в на штурмовку живой силы и техники противника), провёл 150 воздушных боёв, в которых сбил лично 30 и в составе группы 19 самолётов противника.
*Звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали «Золотая Звезда» (в„– 1136) командиру эскадрильи 9-го Одесского Краснознамённого гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка(паллетный стеллаж) капитану Амет-Хану Султану присвоено 24 августа 1943 года/* Второй медалью «Золотая Звезда» помощник командира по воздушно-стрелковой службе того же полка(паллетный стеллаж) (1-я воздушная армия) гвардии майор Амет-Хан Султан награждён 26 июля 1945 года.
http://www.enci.ru/%D0%90%D0%BC%D0%B...82%D0%B0%D0%BD

Амет-Хан Султан

----------


## Архангельск

> *...Алелюхин А.В. ( сбил под Сталинградом 2 самолета (по Быкову "Асы Великой Отечественной")), Амет-Хан Султан (8+15)...*





> Секретно 
> 
> ПРИКАЗ 
> НАРОДНОГО КОМИССАРА ОБОРОНЫ СОЮЗА ССР 
> № 0489 
> 
> 17 июня 1942 г. г. Москва 
> 
> О действии наших истребителей по уничтожению 
> ...


http://www.rkka.ru/index.htm
http://forum.violity.kiev.ua/viewtop...=asc&start=100

----------


## Morsunin

Цитата из двухтомника: "Многие из них покрыли себя неувядаемой славой. 103 человека были удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза. Их подвиги навечно останутся в сердцах многих народов."
  Но в Википедии и у Самсонова 125 человек удостоенных звания ГСС за Сталинградскую битву. Нехватает из летчиков: (ФИО, звание, должность, дата указа)

ПУШКИН  Анатолий Иванович  майор, командир 52-го бап 76-й сад  12 августа 1942 г.
ИГНАШКИН Гавриил Иванович лейтенант, командир 1-й аэ 431-го шап 228-й шад	5 ноября 1942 г.
МОЛОДЧИЙ Александр Игнатьевич	младший лейтенант, заместитель командира авиаэскадрильи 420-го дбап	31 декабря 1942 г.
ФЕДОРОВ Федор Федорович старший лейтенант, заместитель командира авиаэскадрильи 629-го иап 102-й иад	8 февраля 1943 г.
ДОКУКИН Иван Архипович	лейтенант, заместитель командира авиаэскадрильи 504-го шап 226-й шад	14 февраля 1943 г.
ШАВУРИН Петр Иванович	старший лейтенант, заместитель командира эскадрильи 722-го иап ПВО	14 февраля 1943 г.
БАРАШЕВ Дмитрий Иванович старший лейтенант, командир авиазвена 752-го дбап 24-й дбад	25 марта 1943 г.
ЗАХАРОВ Сергей Иванович	старший лейтенант, командир 752-го дбап, 24-й дбад	25 марта 1943 г.
ПЕТРОВ Александр Федорович старший лейтенант, штурман авиазвена 752-го дбап, 24-й дбап	25 марта 1943 г.
ТЕСАКОВ Николай Федорович младший лейтенант, летчик 749-го дбап 24-й дбап	25 марта 1943 г.
ЧИСТОВ Борис Петрович	старший лейтенант, летчик 749-го дбап 24-й дбад	25 марта 1943 г.
НАЙДЕНКО Василий Михайлович	майор, командир 126-го иап  21 апреля 1943 г.
ГЛАЗОВ Николай Елизарович	гвардии лейтенант, заместитель командира 1-й авиаэскадрильи 31-го гиап 268-й иад	1 мая 1943 г.
ГНИДО Петр Андреевич	лейтенант, командир авиаэскадрильи 13-го истребительного авиаполка 201-й иад	1 мая 1943 г.
ЕФРЕМОВ Василий Сергеевич	капитан, командир авиаэскадрильи 10-го гбап 270 бад	1 мая 1943 г.
КРУПИН Андрей Петрович	капитан, штурман авиаэскадрильи 99-го бап 223-й бад	1 мая 1943 г.
РЕШЕТОВ Александр Михайлович	гвардии капитан, командир 1-й авиаэскадрильи 31-го гиап 268-й иад	1 мая 1943 г.
СМИЛЬСКИЙ Михаил Иванович	старший лейтенант, командир авиаэскадрильи 504-го шап 226-й шад	1 мая 1943 г.
СОЛОМАТИН Алексей Фролович	старший лейтенант, командир авиаэскадрильи 296-го иап 269-й иад	1 мая 1943 г.
ТОПОРКОВ Яков Николаевич	капитан, штурман 686-го шап 206-й шад	1 мая 1943 г.
ТЮЛЕНЕВ Федор Васильевич	капитан, исполняющий должность штурмана 225-го шап 226-й шад	1 мая 1943 г.
АЛЕЛЮХИН Алексей Васильевич	капитан, командир авиаэскадрильи 9-го гиап	24 августа 1943 г.
АМЕТ-ХАН Султан	капитан, командир авиаэскадрильи 9-го гиап	24 августа 1943 г.
БЕНДЕЛИАНИ Чичико Кайсарович	гвардии майор, штурман 54-го гиап	24 августа 1943 г.
ДРАНИЩЕВ Евгений Петрович	гвардии старший лейтенант, заместитель командира авиаэскадрильи 9-го гиап 6-й иад	24 августа 1943 г.
ДУБЕНОК Геннадий Сергеевич	гвардии капитан, командир авиаэскадрильи 53-го гиап 1-й гиад	24 августа 1943 г.
ЕМЕЛЬЯНОВ Иван Алексеевич	майор, командир 622-го шап 214-й шад	24 августа 1943 г.
НАУМОВ Петр Изотович	майор, летчик-инспектор по технике пилотирования 201-й истребительной авиадивизии	24 августа 1943 г.
РИВКИН Борис Миронович	гвардии капитан, командир авиаэскадрильи 54-го гиап 1-й иад	24 августа 1943 г.
РЫБИН Иван Петрович	майор, штурман 148-го истребительного авиаполка 287-й истребительной авиадивизии	24 августа 1943 г.
СЕРЖАНТОВ Иван Яковлевич	гвардии лейтенант, летчик-истребитель 9го гиап 6-й гиад  8-й воздушной армии	24 августа 1943 г.

Все они очень активно участвовали в Сталинградской битве.

----------


## Архангельск

> Цитата из двухтомника: "Многие из них покрыли себя неувядаемой славой. 103 человека были удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза. Их подвиги навечно останутся в сердцах многих народов."


Вы неполностью процитировали текст двухтомника. 103 Героя Советского Союза-это не только летчики. Это еще и танкисты, разведчики, снайперы, кавалеристы, бронебойщики и военнослужащие других специальностей. Летчиков-Героев Советского Союза в двухтомнике Сталинградская битва-47 человек.



> в Википедии и у Самсонова 125 человек удостоенных звания ГСС за Сталинградскую битву. Нехватает из летчиков: (ФИО, звание, должность, дата указа)...


Я уже процитировал в сообщениях #36 и #37, за что и когда Алелюхин Алексей Васильевич и Амет-Хан Султан, удостоены званий Героев Советского Союза. Они участвовали в Сталинградской битве,  но Героев  Советского Союза получили за подвиги в других битвах. Википедия в данном случае ошиблась.



> ...103 человека были удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза...


На 58 странице двухтомника Сталинградская битва есть продолжение, которое Вы не процитировали:



> В данную подборку вошли малоизвестные материалы о героях Советского Союза, cовершивших подвиги во время Сталинградской битвы (17.07.1942-2.02.1943г.). В биографических справках воинские звания и должности указаны на момент совершения подвига.


А фамилии 47 лётчиков-Героев Советского Союза указаны на основании наградных документов периода Сталинградской битвы.



> Цитата *Все они очень активно участвовали в Сталинградской битве.*

----------


## Ричард Глостер

_Белясник Петр Никифорович.
Капитан, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности штурмана 126-го истребительного авиационного полка (6-й истребительный авиационный корпус, Войска ПВО страны)._

Интересно как он мог участвовать в Сталинградской битве будучи в составе 6 ИАК ПВО Москвы...

_При подготовке книги были использованы подлинные архивные документы, многие из которых сохранились не в полном объеме или сильно повреждены. Такие документы даже при использовании современных компьютерных технологий восстановлению не подлежат. Ручаясь за достоверность приведенных документов, коллектив авторов приносит извинения за возможные неточности. Кроме того, встречающиеся разночтения в названиях населенных пунктов объясняются срочностью составления донесений в военное время, а также ошибками при переводе и перепечатке немецких документов.

Авторский коллектив._ 

Наверное документы 6 ГИАД и 6 ИАК ПВО попорчены морской водой это не позволило авторам определить правильную подчиненность 126 ИАП в Сталинградской битве...

_Погиб 17 января 1943 г., пойдя на таран вражеского самолета._ 

Да ну!? Интересно где авторский коллектив обнаружил "достоверный документ", что Баранов погиб при таране? Наверное фонды 9 ГИАП и 6 ГИАД в ЦАМО содержат "недостоверные документы", так как про таран там нет ни слова.

----------


## Архангельск

> Интересно как он мог участвовать в Сталинградской битве будучи в составе 6 ИАК ПВО Москвы....





> *...В августе 1942 г.126-й истребительный авиационный полк ПВО убыл под Сталинградв состав 268 иад...В сентябре 1942 г. вернулся в состав 6 иак ПВО.*


Взято здесь:
http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi...t/p/iap126.dat



> Да ну!? Интересно где авторский коллектив обнаружил "достоверный документ", что Баранов погиб при таране? Наверное фонды 9 ГИАП и 6 ГИАД в ЦАМО содержат "недостоверные документы", так как про таран там нет ни слова.


 


> Герой Советского Союза 
> Баранов Михаил Дмитриевич...Совершил 2 тарана...1942 года под Сталинградом...


http://aeroram.narod.ru/win/b/baranov_md.htm

----------


## Ричард Глостер

> Взято здесь:
> http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi...t/p/iap126.dat


Правильно, только из вашем изначальном посте этого нет. 126 ИАП вошел в состав 268 ИАД 28 августа, а уже 6 сентября после ранения днем ранее майора Найденко, отправился в тыл. За девять дней боев полк потерял в в.б. 12 Киттихоков и слив остатки матчасти в 731 ИАП убыл с фронта. 9 дней пребывания на фронте это рекорд для Сталинградской оборонительной операции и наверное для всех остальных операций




> http://aeroram.narod.ru/win/b/baranov_md.htm


Опять-таки где там написано, что Баранов погиб при таране самолета противника, как значится у вас в посте?

----------


## Архангельск

> Правильно, только из вашем изначальном посте этого нет.


В сообщении достаточно информации о части, соединении и объединении в который входил 126 иап. В том числе указано, об участи летчика 126 иап в Сталинградской битве. 



> Опять-таки где там написано, что Баранов погиб при таране самолета противника


Двухтомник Сталинградская битва:



> Баранов Михаил Дмитриевич. 
> Старший лейтенант, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности командира звена 183-го истребительного авиационного полка (269 истребительная авиационная дивизия, 8 воздушная армия, Юго-Западный фронт).
> Погиб 17 января 1943 г., пойдя на таран вражеского самолета.


*Написано не погиб при таране, а погиб пойдя на таран.*

*Другие источники:*
Википедия:



> 17 января 1943 Баранов добился разрешения на тренировочный полет. На высоте 3000 самолет потерял управление и знаменитый пилот погиб.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...E%D0%B2_%D0%9C.



> 17 января он добился разрешения подняться в воздух. В первом вылете отказал один из приборов. Тогда Баранов вылетел на другом самолёте. Во время выполнения фигуры высшего пилотажа самолёт вдруг накренился, перевернулся на спину и в таком положении упал на землю и взорвался. Лётчик погиб.


http://aeroram.narod.ru/win/b/baranov_md.htm



> 17 января 1943 года штурман 9-го ГвИАП капитан Баранов поднялся в воздух на самолете Як-1, однако вскоре был вынужден приземлиться - машина оказалась неисправной. Спустя некоторое время он вторично поднялся в небо и стал выполнять над аэродромом фигуры высшего пилотажа. Внезапно машина перевернулась на спину и почти отвесно пошла вниз. Истребитель со страшной силой ударился о мерзлую землю и тут же взорвался... Причина гибели летчика осталось невыясненной.


http://www.airwar.ru/history/aces/ac...baranovmd.html



> Погиб 17 Января 1943 года в авиационной катастрофе.


http://airaces.narod.ru/all1/baran_md.htm

----------


## Ричард Глостер

[QUOTE]


> В сообщении достаточно информации о части, соединении и объединении в который входил 126 иап. В том числе указано, об участи летчика 126 иап в Сталинградской битве.


Вы читаете то, что вы пишете или как справедливо заметил кто-то из участников просто копи-пастите инфу?. Еще раз объясняю по буквам, Балясник не мог быть участником Сталинградской битвы в составе 126 ИАП/6 ИАК ПВО. На момент участия в Сталинградской битве 126 ИАП находился в 268 ИАД, а не в 6 ИАК ПВО. Разницу видите?




> Двухтомник Сталинградская битва:
> 
> *Написано не погиб при таране, а погиб пойдя на таран.*
> 
> *Другие источники:*
> Википедия:
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...E%D0%B2_%D0%9Chttp://aeroram.narod.ru/win/b/baranov_md.htm


Может просветите что именно Баранов таранил 17 января?

----------


## Архангельск

> или как справедливо заметил кто-то из участников просто копи-пастите инфу?


Кому то из участников, я уже ответил. Повторю:



> Вы исторический ........





> Уважаемый, Вы ..... И очень жаль, что Вас таких много...





> еще раз объясняю по буквам


Можно еще по цифрам. По разному можно. 



> Балясник


капитан Белясник



> не мог быть участником Сталинградской битвы в составе 126 ИАП/6 ИАК ПВО


Капитан Белясник в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности штурмана 126-го иап. Есть сомнения,-в ЦАМО РФ...Его должность в период Сталинградской битвы не менялась. Менялась подчиненость полка и район его боевых действий. Вы сам читать умеете, уважаемый Ричард?  



> Белясник Петр Никифорович. Капитан, в Сталинградской битве *участвовал в должности штурмана 126-го истребительного полка* (6-й истребительный авиационный корпус. Войска ПВО страны).





> На момент участия в Сталинградской битве 126 ИАП находился в 268 ИАД, а не в 6 ИАК ПВО.


Есть желание,-внесите изменения в 5000 экземпляров двухтомника Сталинградская битва.



> Разницу видите?


 Понимаю отличия. 



> Может просветите...?


Я не занимаюсь просвещением. Езжайте в Подольск. Оформляйтесь исследователем, получайте доступ к фондам. И там просвещайтесь.

----------


## Nazar

> Кому то из участников, я уже ответил. Повторю:
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Холостяк
> Вы исторический мастурбатор.
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Архангельск
> Уважаемый, Вы .udaк. И очень жаль, что Вас таких много...


Я предупреждал Вас уважаемый Аэрокобра=Архангельск.

За оскорбления участников дискуссии, мат в форуме и повторную регистрацию после бана - три месяца ридонли.

Желаю успехов.

----------


## Ричард Глостер

> Капитан Белясник в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности штурмана 126-го иап. Есть сомнения,-в ЦАМО РФ...Его должность в период Сталинградской битвы не менялась. Менялась подчиненость полка и район его боевых действий. Вы сам читать умеете, уважаемый Ричард?
> 			
> 		
> 
> _Белясник Петр Никифорович.
> Капитан, в Сталинградской битве участвовал в должности штурмана 126-го истребительного авиационного полка (6-й истребительный авиационный корпус, Войска ПВО страны)._
> 
> Это вы писали или цитировали?
> В скобочках там стоит 268 ИАД  или все-таки 6 ИАК ПВО? Т.е. кому же все-таки подчинялся 126 ИАП во время Сталинградской битвы? 
> ...


Спасибо. Уже бывал неоднократно. Ссылочку на конкретный документ ЦАМО, указывающий на гибель Баранова при попытке тарана, указанную в двухтомнике не приведете?

----------


## МиГ-25рб

> Т.е. кому же все-таки,*подчинялся* 126 ИАП во время Сталинградской битвы?


Уважаемый Ричард, для начала уточните для себя виды ,*подчиненности* в Красной Армии, а также ее организационно-штатную структуру. Что такое армейский, корпусной и дивизионный комплекты, и их штаты.  Речь идет о подчиненности 126 иап 6 ИАК (корпус полкового состава).  Перед участием в Сталинградской битве, до августа 1942 г. полк находился в его составе. А в сентябре 1942 г., после участия с Сталинградской битве, полк возвращен в состав корпуса. Полк в период  с августа по сентябрь 1942 г. переподчинялся 268 иад 8 ВА Сталинградского фронта.  Это не значит, что  в штате 268 иад были внесены изменения, и ее боевой состав был увеличен  на один полк. Усилились только боевые возможности дивизии. Слишком много ненужных в условиях войны действий на различных уровнях  для этого требовалось. Одних только изменений в записях личных документах военнослужащих. О ненужных изменениях боевых и мобилизационных документов, слишком долго рассказывать. Их и не было в 126 полку. Полк перебазировался в район Сталинградской битвы на аэродромы 268 иад, оставив все свои тылы и другое имущество на аэродроме базирования под Москвой. И воевал там в соответствии с боевым планированием 268 иад и 8 ВА. Под Сталинград перелетел личный состав полка, самолеты полка, управление полка, боевое знамя полка. Полк поступил в распоряжение Командующего 8 ВА. Сталинградского фронта. Переподчинение в этом случае предполагает участие в боевых действиях в составе 268 иад.  И это обычная практика.  Так всегда было в Красной, Советской и Российской армиях. К примеру при проведении КТО на Северном Кавказе, в боевых действиях принимали участие не только войска СКВО. А например, войска МВО. В частности два мотострелковых полка 2 гв. мсд МВО (1 гв. Севастопольский мсп и 406 гв. Шавлинский мсп 2 гвардейской Таманской мсд МВО, с дислокацией в п. Алабино Московской обл. Кому эти два полка дивизии Московского Военного Округа подчинялись,  воюя на Кавказе? Командующему войсками СКВО (Командующему ОГВ). 
А в выписке из приказа Командующего войсками СКВО, подтверждающего участие военнослужащих этих полков в боевых действиях, указывалась подчиненность к войскам МВО. И представления к наградам военнослужащих этих полков готовились в Московском Военном Округе. Точно также и по участию отдельных военнослужащих в боевых действиях. Например Героя Советского Союза, подполковника Власова Николая Ивановича, старшего инспектора по истребительной авиации Инспекции ВВС Красной Армии. Представление к его награждению готовилось в Москве в Инспекции ВВС Кравной Армии, по месту его службы, а не участия в боевых действиях в районе Сталинграда. О его участии в Сталинградской битве есть информация в этой теме. В ВАГШ им. Ворошилова Вам надо было просвещаться, уважаемый Ричард Глостер. В справке на капитана Белясник ,*указана правильная подчиненность 126 иап 6-му ИАК*. Вот и всё...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

*Миг-25РБ*=*Архангельск*=*Аэрокобра*

Я не понимаю, вам поговорить негде, или вы специально мое терпение испытываете? Или совсем за дурака меня считаете.

Я вам русским языком повторяю : " Рация на бронепоезде. "
*Вам ограничен доступ к сайту за следующие нарушения
1) Тройная регистрация
2) Игнорирование требований администрации
3) Мат в форуме
4) Оскорбления участников форума*

Трехмесячная баня, теперь превращается в постоянную. 

Продолжайте испытывать мое терпение и дальше, поверьте, у меня его на десяток таких ... хватит. :Wink: 

Я бы предложил вам, Аэрокобре, Помору, Приводу, Кассете, Фее, фаталисту и сколько там еще реинкорнаций у этих людей, сесть, поставить перед собой зеркало и поговорить с ним.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Спасибо. Уже бывал неоднократно. Ссылочку на конкретный документ ЦАМО, указывающий на гибель Баранова при попытке тарана, указанную в двухтомнике не приведете?



Да нет в ЦАМО такого документа, сколько бы ни рассказывали про генералов у которых постоянный доступ с использованием новейших технологий.

Доступ может быть и есть, только они им не пользуются.

И если бы Архангельск меньше писал про поездки в ЦАМО он бы обратил внимание на

Название источника информации	ЦАМО
Номер фонда источника информации	58
Номер описи источника информации	18001
Номер дела источника информации	1079

Там русским по белому написано "Погиб в авиакатастрофе"

----------


## Morsunin

У Зильмантовича "На крыльях Родины": 
...Когда осенью сорок второго года командующий 8-й воздушной армией генерал-лейтенант Т. Т. Хрюкин принял решение пополнить 9-й гвардейский авиаполк лучшими летчиками армии, то одним из первых направил туда капитана Баранова и летчика той же дивизии И. Я. Сержантова. Вот как пишет о первой встрече с Барановым в этом полку В. Д. Лавриненков в своей книге "Возвращение в небо": "- Не успели оглядеться, как вслед за нами вошла группа мужчин. На их гимнастерках сверкали награды. Среди вошедших было три Героя Советского Союза. Один из них - блондин среднего роста - сразу привлек мое внимание.
- Баранов, - назвал он себя.
Я с восторгом смотрел на него. Славные боевые дела Баранова были известны всем летчикам, мы помнили его по портретам в газетах, знали, что служит он где-то рядом с нами, иногда и встречались в воздухе. Баранов в те дни был самым популярным истребителем на нашем фронте.
Оглядев новичков, Баранов стал расспрашивать, кто откуда прибыл.
Тут-то мы и узнали, что капитан Баранов является заместителем командира 9 то гвардейского полка".
В таковом качестве Михаил успешно руководил боевым коллективом. Участвовал в полетах, помогал летчикам осваивать Як-1. Часто он поднимался в воздух с летчиками, которые уже заканчивали переучивание, показывал им приемы воздушного боя, завязывал с ними поединки в зоне, демонстрировал приемы штурмовки, водил группы истребителей на полигон.
 Однако тяжелый поединок в августе сорок второго, закончившийся тараном самолета противника и последующим приземлением с парашютом, нет-нет, да и давал о себе знать. Время от времени он болел. Однажды во время полета судорогой свело ногу, и он чуть было не погиб. Чтобы немного разгрузить Баранова, его перевели на должность штурмана части. Он продолжал летать, но уже меньше. Так было до 17 ноября.
В тот день в полку полеты начались как обычно с вылета эскадрилий по маршрутам на отработку групповой слетанности. С одной из них в качестве контролирующего полетел и Баранов. Полет проходил нормально. Но уже подходя на обратном пути к аэродрому, Михаил почувствовал ослабление реакции правой ноги. Ее все сильнее схватывала судорога.
Совершив посадку, капитан с тревогой доложил о случившемся командованию. В тот же день по предложению врача полка М. М. Шанькова были оформлены соответствующие документы, и Баранов отбыл в дом отдыха. Однако но окончании срока пребывания в доме отдыха ему не удалось уехать в полк. Он простыл и заболел, и врачи, учитывая общее состояние больного летчика, направили его и тыловой госпиталь на обследование и стационарное лечение. Но и после пребывания в госпитале Баранову не разрешили поехать в полк, а снова отправили в дом отдыха, чтобы он мог укрепить здоровье. Выданное в госпитале свидетельство предписывало: "...подлежит амбулаторному лечению при части, но к полетам временно не допускается".
С этим запретом на полеты Михаил 15 января 1943 годи вернулся в полк, находящийся уже в Котельниково.
Через два дня он все же добился у подполковника Н. А. Верховца, замещавшего командира полка, разрешения и 17 января вместе с ним выехал на аэродром, чтобы совершить тренировочный полет.
К их приезду Як-1, недавно полученный с завода и еще не закрепленный за летчиком, был подготовлен техником к полету и осмотрен старшим инженером полка.
 Как зафиксировано в архивных документах, получив задание, Баранов взлетел, но, ввиду обнаруженной уже в воздухе неисправности регулятора оборотов Р-7, сделал круг и вернулся на аэродром.
Не ожидая наладки Р-7 на этом самолете, Баранов попросил у Верховца разрешения пересесть на другую машину и произвести полет в зону. Получив такое разрешение, он вторично взлетел. На высоте 3000 метров выполнил левый вираж, потом переворот через крыло и сразу же вывел самолет в горизонтальный полет. Машина, управляемая опытным летчиком, послушно реагировала на отклонение рулей.
Но вот самолет вторично перевернулся вверх колесами и с нарастающей скоростью пошел к земле, страшной силы взрыв был слышен далеко от места падения самолета".

----------

